# Marinating Chicken in Buttermilk



## letscook (Aug 29, 2006)

Had chicken tenders marnating for supper but then change of plans and went out for supper.  Opinions on whether leave then till tommorrow lunch or take them out of the buttermilk.  thanks


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd remove it. Chicken tenders don't really need tenderizing, and I'd be afraid of ending up with chicken Jell-O!


----------



## letscook (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks I kinda thought I ought to, I was going to deep fry them. Will take them out and cook them up tommorrow -- thanks again


----------



## jennyema (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with fry boy


----------



## Shunka (Aug 30, 2006)

I have left chicken in buttermilk for almost 2 days with no problems.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 30, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I have left chicken in buttermilk for almost 2 days with no problems.


 
Tenders?

I left them in a brine for 2 hours and they were mealy.  IMO, the acid in the buttermilk will be too much for thin little tenders.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my fried chicken - but have never brined it in buttermilk, mine is alway moist.  Doesn't it give it a sorta sour taste ?  Also, don't care for the egg slurry, could I use just egg white and a little water instead ? Thanks


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 2, 2006)

I only use the buttermilk brine if the chicken is on a bone.   I would imagine the tenders are tender enough....


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 2, 2006)

tenders? what`s that? is it like chicken Goujons(sp?).
I`ve done similar to this but with Yougurt and tandori spices. nice skewered up and put on the BBQ 
I think anything over 24 hours is probably asking for trouble though, I wouldn`t do it with yogurt and so I have no idea about buttermilk.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 3, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> tenders? what`s that?


 
Here in the US - Chicken Tenders is basically a name given to one of 4 different products:

1) compressed shaped and formed scraps or white meat
2) compressed shaped and formed scraps of dark meat
3) compressed shaped and formed scraps of both dark and white meat
4) compressed breast tenderloins

You have to read the "ingredients" list on the back of the package to know what you are getting.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 3, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Here in the US - Chicken Tenders is basically a name given to one of 4 different products:
> 
> 1) compressed shaped and formed scraps or white meat
> 2) compressed shaped and formed scraps of dark meat
> ...


What do you call the inch or so strip of white meat under the back bone?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't know that I agree with Michael. When I see them in the supermarket they are the breast tenderloin--the small "tender" that separates from the breast. 
I HATE brined poultry (salt water brined) although apparently the way I have always fixed my baked chicken and T'giving turkey  is now called "dry brine".  I liberally season the skin with Morton's Natural Season Salt or just sea salt and pepper.
Marinating in buttermilk (it isn't really brining) is a good method but only for an hour or so. It does have tenderizing characteristics. Give a nice tang to the coating.


----------



## letscook (Sep 3, 2006)

I called them tenders for ease of description.  What they actually were - were boneless chicken breast then I cut them into strips. Granchildren were coming and They both love their "Chicken Nuggets" and "Chicken Fingers"  I ended up taking them out of the buttermilk and then cooking them the next day for lunch.  They came out great.  I alway soak in buttermilk with alittle hot sauce in it.  I purchase the powder version of buttermilk, so I don't have to remenber to buy it. It work just as good.  Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 3, 2006)

I call them that too for making "fingers".  As for what Michael posted, it is true that the ubiquitous "nuggets" that are available already breaded can really have mystery meat in them.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> What do you call the inch or so strip of white meat under the back bone?


 
Under the backbone, you have the oyster but I don't think it's white.

The tender is located near the keel or breast bone.


----------



## akwx (Oct 12, 2006)

*Marinating Chicken - How Long?*



			
				letscook said:
			
		

> Had chicken tenders marnating for supper but then change of plans and went out for supper. Opinions on whether leave then till tommorrow lunch or take them out of the buttermilk. thanks


 
I also have plans to marinate a chicken, in preparation for roasting in a convection oven, for dinner tonight. I was wondering what would be the most appropriate amount of time for the marinating, to prevent any damage done to the meat. _(I was told not to marinate overnight)._

I've been using a recipe of preserved lemon, rosemary in pickling salt _(I'd started several jars of this marinade over 6 months ago)_ as my favorite marinade for a Roasted Lemon Chicken _(whole)._ I've also been using a stainless steel vertical roasting rack in a teflon-coated pie-pan of water for the roast.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't realized you posted here - check my PM - I told you we have a bunch of people here eager to give answers!  I would still like to know what the wet ingredient is you will be marinating in or if it's a rub.

Looking forward to reading it later (while I'm at work  )


----------



## jennyema (Oct 12, 2006)

akwx said:
			
		

> I was wondering what would be the most appropriate amount of time for the marinating, to prevent any damage done to the meat. _(I was told not to marinate overnight)._.


 
It's a whole chicken? You can do overnight depending on what's in the marinade. Since you are going to cook it tonight, I'd say, for a whole chicken, maybe 4 hours.  6 would work, 2's probably the minimum, IMO.


----------



## akwx (Oct 12, 2006)

*re: Marinating Chicken - How Long?*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Didn't realized you posted here - check my PM - I told you we have a bunch of people here eager to give answers! I would still like to know what the wet ingredient is you will be marinating in or if it's a rub.
> 
> Looking forward to reading it later (while I'm at work  )


 
When I go to use the Preserved Lemon & Rosemary in Pickling Salt, I would usually put 3 sections of lemon (_each lemon was originally cut into 6 sections for the pickling_), along with some of the salty lemon juice in the jar, into a small blender and turn the whole works into a puree. 

So to answer your question, I would say it is more of a Rub, rather than a Marinade.


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2006)

If it is a rub then I would have no problem going 24 hours.


----------



## akwx (Oct 12, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> It's a whole chicken? You can do overnight depending on what's in the marinade. Since you are going to cook it tonight, I'd say, for a whole chicken, maybe 4 hours. 6 would work, 2's probably the minimum, IMO.


 
Yes, I'm talking about whole chickens. Though I have used the same marinade on smaller cuts of chicken, to be baked on parchment paper on a flat rectangular pan. The overnight question is for future reference, in the event that I might be seasoning more than one chicken at a time.

BTW, when I'm doing the rub on the chicken, I usually add in plenty of chopped rosemary, freshly picked from the plant on the deck.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd say this would definately benefit from overnigiht.  It sounds wonderful!  And if you ever run out of rosemary I have a 4' high x 4' wide "bush" in front of my house!  I'll have to search for some preserved lemons.  I'd love to make this recipe.


----------



## akwx (Oct 18, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'd say this would definately benefit from overnigiht. It sounds wonderful! And if you ever run out of rosemary I have a 4' high x 4' wide "bush" in front of my house! I'll have to *SEARCH* for some preserved lemons. I'd love to make this recipe.


 
Yes, I agree that the preserved lemon does have a more aromatic flavor. It is definitely an acquired taste. However, I'm afraid your "search" might yield more disappointment than not. 
Here's how I've been making my own *Preserved Lemon & Rosemary*, in detail this time:

1. Cut Lemons into sections of 6 (_remembering that the Lemon Peel is the most tasty part in the end product_)_,_
2. Plenty of freshly picked Rosemary,
3. Plenty of Pickling Salt,
4. A good supply of Pickling Jars
5. Mix ingredients well, stuff full into jars
6. Wait for lemons to turn brown in color (about 6 months' time)

I've already mentioned the fact about blending the sections of lemon _(with some of the juice)_ into puree before using it as a marinade for the rub. I've also use this rub on filets of sole, on a thin layer of tofu, to be steamed. Roasting whole chicken on a vertical rack in a shallow pan of water is a sight to behold: As the artery-clogging chicken fat is literally oozing out of the beautifully browning bird, to be discarded swiftly out of mind, later. This conjours up the image of the TV commercial of the girl with a partially sunburned face, as a result from watching the rising Delissio Pizza in the oven, on the night before the yearbook photo shoot!

BTW, You have no idea how good was the Roasted Lemon Turkey, during the recent Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. Speaking with experience, the Roasted Lemon Chicken is a sure winner at potluck dinners, as well as the jar of Preserved Lemon & Rosemary as a conversation piece; not to mention the fact that it is a thoughtful, economical, and an organic-food gift. 

ENJOY!


----------

